# Pc erkennt USB Maus nicht mehr



## Kindgenius (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

gleich zum Thema:

Meine USB Maus (ein Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0) spinnt. Gestern hat sie noch tadellos funktioniert, alles war wie es sein sollte (bis auf einen plötzlichen Absturz des PCs, und danach habe ich es nicht mehr angemacht). Heute komme ich von der Arbeit nach Hause, will eine Runde zocken und siehe da: Meine maus reagiert nicht mehr. Dachte Batterie leer, also ausgewechselt - nichts. Neustart - auch nichts. 
Ich dachte ein Virus/Wurm/wasauchimmer also Virenscann - nichts.
Dann alles mögliche probiert: Neue Treiber gesucht, Windows Update, neue Firmware, einfach alles - nichts!
PC komplett runtergeschmissen, alles neuinstalliert inkl. Windows - nichts!

Dann habe ich eine andere USB-Maus geholt, irgendsonen Saitek Notebook-dingsbums. Wenn man den irgendwo anschliesst, dann installiert Windows irgendnen Maustreiber und es geht binnen Sekunden.
Gestern hatte ich da schon das Problem, und diese Saitek Maus hat auch funktioniert - für ein paar Sekunden. Dann hat es einfach so aufgehört zu reagieren. Ich habe weiter probiert, den Cursor hin und her zu ziehen, was auch manchmal geklappt hat, aber verdammt arg verzögert. Es kommt mir vor, wie wenn da eine Batterie kurz vorm sterben ist, also es funktioniert erst mal normal, dann wirs immer langsamer und verzerrter bis nichts mehr.
Nun geht nicht mal DAS mehr!

Sobald ich es anschließe, sagt Windows beim Installieren des Treibers ist ein Fehler aufgetreten blabla...
Dann hab ich im Gerätemanager geschaut, und da steht "Das Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden, Fehlercode 10".

Ich habe auch scon wie blöde gegoogelt und irgendwelche Hinweise wie "Biosreset" oder "Netzteilreset"
Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine uralte Maus mit Kugel und PS/2 anschluss...der funktioniert tadellos. Allerdings willl ich mich nicht wirklich mit dem anfreuden...

Und jetzt frag ich mich, was soll ich machen?
Ne neue Maus zu kaufen ist ja sinnlos, ich habs ja schon mit eine anderen probiert.
Kann es etwas mit dem Absturz zu tun haben? Denn seitdem geht es nicht mehr.
Vielleicht ist die Motherboard auch am *rsch gegangen? Wie gesagt es kommt mir vor, als wenn irgendeine Batterie/Kondensator/etc. kurz vorm sterben wär?

Ich dachte eig auch schon an einen Neuanschaffung, meine Daten habe ich auch schon auf eine externe Festplatte gezogen, zur Sicherheit...Aber bevor ich mir den ganzen Stress antue mit Komponente auswählen, bestellen, einbauen, installieren, ächz..nee....Da will ich lieber erst mal ein paar Meinungen hören.

MFG


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Mal die verschiedenen USB-Anschluesse durchprobiert? Gehen denn andere Geraete (USB-Sticks oder so) an diesem USB-Port?

Hast Du denn etwas mit den ergoogelten Hinweisen angefangen? Also mal den Rechner komplett vom Strom getrennt damit das Board wirklich komplett neu startet? Und eventuell das Bios auf Default-Settings zurueck gesetzt?


----------



## Areos (17. April 2010)

prob mal die maus an nem anderen rechner. ansonsten siehts so aus als ob der probs mit usb hat wenn die ps2 maus geht


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Möglichkeit wenn die USBanschlüsse nicht funktzen einen Adapter von USB zu PS2 zu kaufen und es so auszuprobieren. 5 Euro sind wohl nicht die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. April 2010)

Mhm, stimmt an einen PS/2-USB Adapter hab ich gar nicht gedacht.

Also alles andere funktioniert (ausser der Saitek maus halt). Wenn ich Handy zB mit USB anschließe, dann erkennt Windows das auch ganz normal und zeigt das als Massenspeichergerät an, also so wie es sein soll.

Ich hab mal so nen Netzteilreset gemacht. Hab hinten den Netzteilschalter auf 0 gestellt, dann komplett vom Strom weg, PC-Schalter für 15 Sek. gedrückt und dann wieder Strom dran und angemacht. hat aber nicht geholfen.

Im Bios finde ich nichtmal etwas über USB-Aschlüsse oder sowas.
Nichtmal irgendwie ne "USB-Enable/Disable" Option.
Dementsprechend sehe ich auch keine Sinn dahinter, den BIOS zu resetten. :/

Ich glaube, ich hol mir nen PS/2 Adapter. Qualitativ gibs keine Unterschiede zu USB, oder?


----------



## Areos (17. April 2010)

ne gibts net aber ich weiss von früher das net jede maus ps2 mochte.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. April 2010)

Wie nicht mochte?

http://www.amazon.de/Lindy-USB-PS-Adapter-Konverter-USB/dp/B00062RXVQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Funktioniert das von bei den Seiten?
Also wenn ich ne USB-Maus habe und die an einen PS2-Anschluss am PC
oder
PS2-Maus in USB-Anschluss am PC?


----------



## Areos (17. April 2010)

den adapter vond ir kenn ich net ka ob der geht. aber solche zb : http://www.amazon.de/Value-PS-Tastatur-Adapter-violett/dp/B000LQ8IDE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1271505769&sr=1-2 http://www.amazon.de/USB-Adapter-weiblich-auf-m%C3%A4nnlich/dp/B0015UIYF2/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_b gehen nicht überall nur bei den geräten wo sie im lieferumfang dabei waren.


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2010)

Probier halt erstmal das, was Ogil auch schon sagte. Die USB-Anschüsse am Gehäuse werden ja mittels Kabel an das Mainboard geführt. Und das Mainboard bietet meistens mehrere Anschlussmöglichkeiten für dieses Kabel.
Ist also auch bei dir ein zweiter vorhanden, dann stecke dieses Kabel am Mainboard um und schaue, was passiert.

Da aber alles funktioniert, nur die Maus nicht, wird es ja wohl doch irgendwie an der Maus liegen. Vielleicht war die Saitek Irgendetwas Dingsbums auch kaputt. Man kann übrigens die USB-Treiber Informationen platt machen, in dem man die Infcache.1 löscht und dann bootet. Die wird dann wieder neu hergestellt. Oft kann es sein, daß durch Anschluss eines defekten Gerätes das File unbrauchbar wird und dann USB-Geräte, dessen Treiberinformationen schon gespeichert wurden, nicht mehr richtig funzen.

Allerdings hast du ja dein System schon platt gemacht. Vielleicht aber danach wieder das defekte Gerät angeschlossen, sodass das Infcache.1-File jetzt schon wieder im Arsch ist.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. April 2010)

Die Saitek Maus dürfte nicht kaputt sein, bei einem anderen PC geht sie einwandfrei.

Wo ist dieses Infcache.1 datei?
Würd gerne mal mit ihm reden.

Ist eh egal, hab noch nichts draufgemacht, ein weiteres installieren ist jetzt nicht sooo schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: oh wait, als ich Windows neuinstalliert habe, da ging auch die Saitek bereits im Anmeldebildschirm nicht. Davor hab ich aber auch nicht die angeblich defekte Microsoft-Maus angeschlossen. Ich schätze es liegt ein Fehler im Mainboard vor...


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2010)

Die Infcache.1 ist unter dem Pfad Windows/inf zu finden. Aber irgendwie kann man das ja jetzt fast schon ausschließen, nachdem, was du erzählst. Bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob du Ogil's Anweisungen befolgt hast und mal den USB-Stecker in einen anderen Slot auf dem Mainboard gesteckt hast. Das wäre doch immerhin mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. April 2010)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber das war das erste was ich getan habe ;D
Es lief so ab:

ich steckte die Maus in USB-Slot 1 rein. Da ging es für 10 Sekunden, bis es wieder anfing, rumzueiern. Dann habe ich es in USB-Slot 2 gesteckt, das gleiche Spiel. Wieder zu 1, wieder 2 usw...bis es irgendwann gar nichts mehr gemacht hat.


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2010)

Also direkt am Mainboard oder an einen der USB-Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse? Oder beides?


----------



## Kindgenius (18. April 2010)

Öh ich glaub nur die am Gehäuse. Also was man sehen kann aussenrum.


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2010)

Ja, sehen kann man sie alle. Aber manche befinden sich halt direkt am Mainboard und manche am Gehäuse. Die am Gehäuse sind mit dem Mainboard über ein Kabel verbunden.

So:

http://windowsdevcenter.com/windows/2005/02/23/graphics/figure14.jpg

Und das wäre auch der Stecker gewesen, wo ich meinte, man könnte ihn mal umstecken. Aber wenn du ohnehin schon die am Gehäuse und auch am Mainboard versucht hast und beide gehen nicht, dann wird das wohl auch nichts bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Mai 2010)

Eh Leute ich glaub ich werd hier echt verrückt.

Ich hab mir jetzt wegen dieses Problem nen komplett neuen PC gekauft + neue Maus (MX518). Und 3 Mal dürft ihr raten, was jetzt schon wieder los ist.

Ich krieg hier echt gleich nen scheiß wutanfall, bitte hilf mir mal irgendjemand. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein echt


Wenn ich die MX518 aus und anschließe, dann reagiert die für 1 sek oder besser gesagt sie bewegt sich 2 pixel weiter, und dann hängt die schon wieder! WAS IST DES FÜR NE SCHEIßE MANN

Woran kann es hier bei diesem dreck fick scheißdrecks Problem liegen? Kann mir jemand die Ursachen aufzählen? Hab ich nen Stromleitungsproblem und der kriegt zu viel Strom ab oder was ist hier los?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2010)

Du kaufst dir nen neuen PC, weil die Maus nicht geht? Das nenn ich mal kompromislos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht die Maus denn, wenn du alles andere am USB-Hub, wo auch die Maus hängt, aussteckst? Mach das mal.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Mai 2010)

Eh ohne scheiß jetzt das ist doch hexerei.

ich hab jetzt paar andere mauspads geholt, eins mit aus glas und eins aus diesen komischen stoff, was andere hesteller sonst alle benutzen.

beides gehen nicht.

jetzt hab ich mal aus verzweiflung die maus auf mein stuhl gemacht und da funktionierts tadellos! die oberfläche besteht aus wolle! auf mein pulli geht sie auch!

WAS IST DAS? DAS IST DOCH DUMM!


Kann es sein, dass der Lasersensor....sich irgendwie mehr "anstrengen" muss also mehr Strom bei ne "richtige" Mauspad? Und bei Wolle ist das leichter? 

boah was ist das fürn mist verarsche hoch 10 -.-


----------

